# My new 2002 BX1800



## The Toolman (Dec 7, 2009)

Found one with 367 hrs on it an still shining like brand new. Even the underside of the 60"MMM looks like new. It also came with an almost new 5' rear blade.

I've added a 50 cal. tool box and a 4" pvc setup to hold a spare bottle of oxygen incase I get low on my bottle I carry.

I also added 6-1"x4"x13" pieces of steel plate bolted to the frt frame plate center holes for counterweight (90 lbs) when I switch to the 42" Woods brush hog I am going to order later on

I found it at ODell's Tractor in Indep. Mo. They are the oldest Kubota dlr in the midwest. It was traded in for a bigger tractor.


----------



## Evanedward (Mar 17, 2011)

Very nice find. It does look like brand new and must have had good care. I have a BX also and I can tell you your going to have lot's of fun with that cute little guy.


----------



## kevindsingleton (Jun 27, 2010)

That is pretty nifty! Is it HST? I didn't know they had tractors that size with 4WD. That beats the heck out of the riding mowers at the big box stores!

Great find! Thanks for posting the pictures! Nice "tool box", too!


----------



## The Toolman (Dec 7, 2009)

Yep, it is HST, an 2 or 4wd, power steering, rear an mid PTO's, Cat 1-3 point hitch. Everything just like the big ones.


----------



## kevindsingleton (Jun 27, 2010)

The Toolman said:


> Yep, it is HST, an 2 or 4wd, power steering, rear an mid PTO's, Cat 1-3 point hitch. Everything just like the big ones.


That's pretty awesome! The world's most capable lawnmower!


----------

